# Public Weighbridges- Self Weigh



## Coulstock

I'm mindful to weigh my MH - its sitting in the drive and the boot is empty and there's about 40 litres of fresh water in the tank. There's a weighbridge close to me ( A23 -top of Handcross Hill ) so I looked it up on West Sussex CC web site and its listed as open 24 hours/day and as 'Self Weigh'

Anybody used one of these before - any idea of cost (saves me driving the car up tomorrow and having a shufty ) - my intentions were only to 'gauge' the weight of the van which has a Max Loaded weight of 3,500 tonnes and decide if I'm over once I load up with all the summer stuff (awning, windbreak, loungers, picnic table) in addition to the stuff thats always in there throughout the year. As I said -at the moment- the boots completely empty.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Mick757

I called in at the local council tip, fully loaded, on the way to our first outing. Price a fiver - IF i wanted a ticket, which i didnt, so it was nothing. Weighed off at 2.9 tonnes out of a max 3.2. So ive still 300k to play with for extras.


----------



## brillopad

harry. i'll have a little bet, that you'll be over.dennis


----------



## Coulstock

Hi Dennis

No chance - I'm getting Pat to stay at home   

Harry


----------



## Fatalhud

Mick757 said:


> I called in at the local council tip, fully loaded, on the way to our first outing. Price a fiver - IF i wanted a ticket, which i didnt, so it was nothing. Weighed off at 2.9 tonnes out of a max 3.2. So ive still 300k to play with for extras.


If you can it is better to get each axle weight
Although you could be under the max weight, you could be overloaded on the front or rear axle

Alan H


----------



## Spooky_b329

I've used the Handcross one...it is free 

You pull up, press the button on the pedestrian crossing type unit, then when the display mounted on the other side of the road reads 000000 or similar, you roll across the weigh strip dead slow. Feet off in first gear is too fast, you really need to creep over at crawling pace, without speeding up or slowing down as the wheels cross the strip.

After you've driven all axles across, stop and wait, once the display has worked out that you are not 6 axle truck it will display the weight of each axle in turn, and then the total weight. So have a pen ready.

VOSA are quite often there which is a shame as on the one occasion I decided to use the weighbridge whilst they were there, rather than being happy to help someone who is trying to stay within the law, they treated me as a nuisance and I wish I hadn't bothered! Only benefit is they will give you a stamped slip for future reference, and when they are there they will get you to stop each axle on the scales to get a more accurate reading. They are often there at the weekends which is a shame as I've now been past three times with a fully laden horse trailer, I'm certain its under weight but I'm not going to chance it whilst they are there to reprimand me!


----------



## exmusso

*Weighbridge*

Hi Harry,

Just weighed mine before its MOT last week at Lindsays in Keith and it cost me £8.

I had emptied everything out inside and cleared the boot.

Only thing extra was Gaslow bottle and tank of diesel.

Came in at 2960 kg. without me on board.

540 kg to play with.

Went back home and using digital scales, weighed all the contents basket by basket in the garage. Total Odds and Sods -294 kg.

Add in 2 people, clothes, food, drink, half a tank of water took the total up to 609kg giving an all up of 3569kg - oops.

Had a bit of a thin out and contemplating removing the towbar to save 50+ kilos.

This will allow us to take the elec bikes.

Prefer running with full tank of water as well.

Can do the upgrade to 3850kg no problem but prefer it 3500kg.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Spooky_b329

Emptying the water tank would be first on my list...100L tank is 100kg so its an easy way to lose some excess weight.


----------



## windyspark

Ive been to two in Oxfordshire, one between Ducklington and Standlake, in a gravel pit looked liked i'd rallied it when i left, cost £9.50, No water hardly any diesel one passenger 3540kg, 40kg over. This is on a 6 berth motorhome
second one between Coombe and Stonesfield on a farm £10.00. emptied van, just me on board 3400kg.
I am now in the process of getting it uprated by SVtech to 3850kg after fitting Dunlop air suspension.


----------



## Rapide561

*Weighbridges*

Hi

There are various types of weighbridges. I am familiar with these two.

1) A large metal plate that the entire lorry sits on - or motorhome etc etc. This weighs the entire vehicle. An example is the one just off the Parkway, Sheffield. With a bit of manoeuvering, it should be possible to weigh each axle individually.

2) Individual axle weights - drive very slowly over a metal "strip" - the "scales" effectively. This weighs each axle. An example is at West Yorkshire Trading Standards, Leeds.

I weighed my van at both the above on the same day, and the only difference in theory was I should have been a gallon of diesel lighter by the time I got to Leeds. The difference was 70kg, but of course there are tollerances on the machines etc

Russell


----------



## coppo

Wow Russell

That seems a big difference, surely the tolerances should be better than that.

Its like having 2 sets of bathroom scales, ones says you weigh 14stone, the other 15 stone  

If you get stopped by the authorities and taken to a weighbridge, or indeed if you are involved in an accident and get escorted to a weighbridge then its seems pot luck whether you are in trouble or not.

Paul.


----------



## Rapide561

*70k*

Hi

It does seem a lot, but, with a TAG axle it is very difficult to weigh the middle axle as it is so close to the next one. I think that this distorts the figures a bit. I would guess that when weighing a lorry, becuase the wheels are larger and thus the axles are further apart, this might not be an issue?

I prefer to weigh on the one that weighs the whole lot at once.

My last weigh in had me at 4920 kg, with full water, diesel, gas, boiler full of water, fridge full - everything full and me and the dog on board. Most of the beer has gone since then to make room for a washing machine!

Russell


----------



## Spooky_b329

_That seems a big difference, surely the tolerances should be better than that_

I would have thought a tolerance of 70kg on a 5000kg vehicle is pretty good, its less than 2%. Considering these weighbridges are can take a 44000kg lorry...

As I said earlier, if VOSA are going to do a proper weight check, they will switch the 'rollover' type weighing strips to a static mode, where they will get the vehicle to stop with each axle in turn over the scales, rather than the self-weigh method which relies on you rolling over the scale at a slow speed. This will give a more reliable reading.


----------



## peribro

I've used the Handcross one a couple of times and have found that Sundays are best as VOSA are generally not there then. There's also a similar one on the A27 at Lancing.


----------



## rongob

Could you tell me the location of the one in Lancing as i live in west sussex but i'm not sure whereabouts it is.TIA


----------



## Spooky_b329

Its the concrete strip halfway down the layby...
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...9213,-0.305793&spn=0.003984,0.009645&t=h&z=17


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spooky_b329 said:


> I've used the Handcross one...it is free
> 
> You pull up, press the button on the pedestrian crossing type unit, then when the display mounted on the other side of the road reads 000000 or similar, you roll across the weigh strip dead slow. Feet off in first gear is too fast, you really need to creep over at crawling pace, without speeding up or slowing down as the wheels cross the strip.
> 
> After you've driven all axles across, stop and wait, once the display has worked out that you are not 6 axle truck it will display the weight of each axle in turn, and then the total weight. So have a pen ready.
> 
> VOSA are quite often there which is a shame as on the one occasion I decided to use the weighbridge whilst they were there, rather than being happy to help someone who is trying to stay within the law, they treated me as a nuisance and I wish I hadn't bothered! Only benefit is they will give you a stamped slip for future reference, and when they are there they will get you to stop each axle on the scales to get a more accurate reading. They are often there at the weekends which is a shame as I've now been past three times with a fully laden horse trailer, I'm certain its under weight but I'm not going to chance it whilst they are there to reprimand me!


I'm pretty certain that VOSA cannot touch you in these circumstances, you are entitled to go to a weighbridge to check your weight, proving you are going there if stopped on the way is a problem, I suppose you could make an appointment as in going for an MOT, but once there you can weigh with impunity, as that is the purpose of the facility, leaving while over loaded may be an offence though as you should unload the excess then re-weigh it, and not go on to a public road until you are within you weight limit.

The point being, while on the weighbridge premises you are not on a public road, and when you were, you were on your way to a weighbridge, no magistrate would bother with such a case and they know it.

Kev.


----------



## Spooky_b329

Yeh I realise that, but the thing is, whenever we pass we are en-route to a competition and the weighbridge is about 40 minutes from home, the Lancing one is probably closer but is off route.

You can't offload an excess horse alongside the A23, and it would cause quite a big upset if we had to abandon an expensive day out and turn round simply as I opted to weigh the van whilst the officials are there! As I said, I'm 90% certain I'm within the trailers weight limits, and 100% sure for the van although it would be nice to know how much spare capacity I had with the trailers nose weight acting on the van.

If they had been more accommodating the first time I wouldn't be so worried, but I got the impression they would throw the book at me just for inconveniencing them!


----------



## rongob

Thanks Spooky.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I suppose as it's so far away you could do it one day when you're not so busy, then you know where you are in the future, rather than leaving it til you're on your way and unable to sort it.

As for the horse trailer, I imagine that unless you have a shire in a trailer made for a Shetland you'll be OK.

Kev.


----------



## Mike48

Here's a free tip for those who go abroad via Dover. but anybody who tries this does so at their own risk. 

At the Port follow the lorry lane and at the end is a weighbridge - you can't avoid it. Take the ticket which gives you loadings for each axle and overall weight. 

Now I realise that this is not much use if you are a one off traveller but for regular trippers it does give you some idea of your weightings for future reference. This is a better option than doing nothing but for the very careful and cautious amongst us this is not to be recommended.

My Transit campervan was loaded to the gunnels with a full tank of water plus two bikes on the rack and a rear back box but was still within permissable limits.


----------



## Spooky_b329

We only have one horse, we occasionally take a friend from another yard so not really practical to 'borrow' another horse for half a day! Plus the owner of said horse has a theory that you should only tow up to 50% of the tow vehicles capacity by law so I tend to avoid mentioning weights! Trailer has been downrated to 2800kg from 3000kg, if it goes over 2800kg its over the train weight. 1400kg payload so in theory it should take two large horses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've attached a file to this post some might find it useful.

A Guide to Motorhome Weights and Terms used.

by “Sprokit”


----------



## Coulstock

Spooky

Thanks for the advice ref Handcross - I'll probably , in fact defnately, go up this weekend. 

Just finished weighing all the stuff that normally goes in my boot/bike rack (as mentioned by Alan ' Exmusso' earlier ) - comes to 85Kgs .

Harry


----------



## Mick757

Fatalhud said:


> Mick757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called in at the local council tip, fully loaded, on the way to our first outing. Price a fiver - IF i wanted a ticket, which i didnt, so it was nothing. Weighed off at 2.9 tonnes out of a max 3.2. So ive still 300k to play with for extras.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can it is better to get each axle weight
> Although you could be under the max weight, you could be overloaded on the front or rear axle
> 
> Alan H
Click to expand...

Point taken, but i didnt exactly have the kitchen sink stashed on board like some folk. Apart from a few clothes, some food, and a couple of easy chairs, the rest was 'the van' as it should be eg. water/gas/fuel. It wasnt really possible to be 'over' on one axle with what we had on board, given it was also spread round the van. When i add any significant extras, ill weigh the axles to make sure.


----------



## rongob

Is the calculator in the file you put up working Kev or am i doing something wrong because i can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## Coulstock

Just to bring this thread to a happy conclusion (read it and weep Dennis !) I've just been to our public weighbridge ( FREE !!) and results as follows:

1. Front axle (total) 1580Kg

2. Rear axle (total ) 1440 Kg

Gross : 3020 Kg

Thats an empty van (ie nothing in the boot or on the the bike rakc) , no water , 1/2 tank of diesel and 1 POB.

As I said previusly I've separately weighed all my boot contents ( loungers, awning, bikes, toolbox, picnic table, screens , power cable, oil heaters etc etc ) at 85 Kgs- so against a max permissibie of 3500Kg then there's still lots of payload available.

Good news for other Rapido 741F owners

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

Coulstock said:


> so against a max permissibie of 3500Kg then there's still lots of payload available.
> Harry


Just checked my VIN plate and the GVW (Gross Vehicle Weight) isn't 3500Kg as I stated but is actually 3400 Kg. Still a bit to play with when you include 1 further POB + 100 litres of water but gives me some thought when I think about adding a 2nd leisure battery or a 85 w solar panel

Harry


----------



## grizzlyj

In my experience scales always overread. I know for a fact that every bathroom scales I've ever used overread. By a lot. Definitely. 



We did follow signs to a public weighbridge in Berwick Upon Tweed, and only found a VOSA site, who said no, you can't use our weigh bridge. Not friendly or helpful.


----------



## peribro

I had also wondered how much "error" there might be in the "scales" so I compared readings between two different weigh bridges as I had happened to be driving past both over a two week period - Handcross and Lancing in West Sussex. The van was loaded the same on both trips with no water and 3/4 tank of fuel. The readings from the two weigh bridges were near identical - 5kg difference on the front axle and 2kg on the rear axle. Maybe coincidence but gave me some confidence in the readings.


----------



## colpot

We went to Geo Richardsons at Goddards Green this morning (as I didnt know the Handcross one was free till I read this) Paid £5
Rapido was loaded for trip to France, full Water Tank, filled with Diesel and Shirley. Max Weight 3400kg, weight loaded for France 3100kgs.
So 300kgs for Wine!


----------



## Blizzard

grizzlyj said:


> We did follow signs to a public weighbridge in Berwick Upon Tweed, and only found a VOSA site, who said no, you can't use our weigh bridge. Not friendly or helpful.


I know this does not help the OP as we're too far north, but it shows regional variations in attitudes. 
There is a self weigh facility in Co.Durham which is free, but does not provide a printed weigh ticket. 
It is however, attended by Local Authority Trading Standards once a month and they have actively encouraged me to take my MH along while they are there, both empty and in full holiday mode to have accurate and certified weightickets provided, free of charge.

Due to the fact that I'll be attending midweek without the family on board, the full holiday mode should still be under _(I hope)_ and will be able to add the family's weight later.

Very friendly and accomodating people


----------



## lucy2

*Re: Weighbridges*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are various types of weighbridges. I am familiar with these two.
> 
> 1) A large metal plate that the entire lorry sits on - or motorhome etc etc. This weighs the entire vehicle. An example is the one just off the Parkway, Sheffield. With a bit of manoeuvering, it should be possible to weigh each axle individually.
> 
> 2) Individual axle weights - drive very slowly over a metal "strip" - the "scales" effectively. This weighs each axle. An example is at West Yorkshire Trading Standards, Leeds.
> 
> I weighed my van at both the above on the same day, and the only difference in theory was I should have been a gallon of diesel lighter by the time I got to Leeds. The difference was 70kg, but of course there are tollerances on the machines etc
> 
> Russell


 I went to the one at leeds ( gildersome spur) 2 mins from my house, last sunday as it says on website it is open 24/7 !! it was shut or not working


----------



## RichardnGill

Blizzard said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did follow signs to a public weighbridge in Berwick Upon Tweed, and only found a VOSA site, who said no, you can't use our weigh bridge. Not friendly or helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this does not help the OP as we're too far north, but it shows regional variations in attitudes.
> There is a self weigh facility in Co.Durham which is free, but does not provide a printed weigh ticket.
> It is however, attended by Local Authority Trading Standards once a month and they have actively encouraged me to take my MH along while they are there, both empty and in full holiday mode to have accurate and certified weightickets provided, free of charge.
> 
> Due to the fact that I'll be attending midweek without the family on board, the full holiday mode should still be under _(I hope)_ and will be able to add the family's weight later.
> 
> Very friendly and accomodating people
Click to expand...

Hi Ken, is that the one just off the A19 at Castle Eden?

I was wanting to weight our van just to make sure we are ok.

Richard...


----------



## teemyob

*Weighbridge*

If it is of any use to anyone, there is a Weighbridge at Nelstrops Mill in Stockport.

I do not know of any others in the area.

™


----------



## Zozzer

I've just come across this list when trying to find a weighbridge close to my home.

http://www.onlinetruckers.co.uk/downloads/Weighbridges.htm

It may be usefull to others wishing to have their vans weighed.


----------



## Blizzard

[quote="RichardnGill Hi Ken, is that the one just off the A19 at Castle Eden? Richard...[/quote]

Richard,

Yes it is (Wellfield depot A181/A19) but the people from County Hall only go one day a month, so if you would prefer a certified printout for your foreign travels, you will need to meet them on site.

The other site at Anfield Plain is free for a readout, but charges £6.00 for a printout _per axle_, total £36.00 if you want individual weigh tickets for _empty_ and _full._

I've got the details of one of the team if you need it.

Ken.


----------



## Durhamts

*DURHAM TRADING STANDARDS CARAVAN ADVICE DAY*

Durham County Council's Trading Standards Service is holding a *FREE *caravan advice day:

*Location: VOSA Weigh Site,

A19/A181 Junction at Wellfield (Castle Eden/Wingate)

Date: Saturday 21st August, 2010

Time: 9:00am - 4:00pm*

The aim of the day is to educate and inform caravan and motorhome owners on the dangers of overloading, and to offer free weigh checks, and advice, on vehicle and outfit weights.

Also present will be a representative from the National Caravan Council, and the County Durham Road Safety Team. The National Caravan Council will be able to offer advice on all aspects of caravanning, from licensing to the correct rear view mirrors. The Durham County Council Road Safety Team will be present with a `state of the art' driving simulator, which will give drivers to opportunity to try different types of driving conditions.

The main objective is to help reduce the number of incidents involving caravans on County Durham's road, and make the County a safer place.

For further information relating to this event please contact Graham Blount, Senior Trading Standards Officer or Claire Brown, Business Support Officer on 0191 383 3589.

Thank you

Durham Trading Standards Service
Safety & Metrology Team
Environment, Health and Consumer Protection.


----------



## ltweed

I have a low mileage Rapido 770F on a Fiat 2.8jtd Maxi. Weighed it today with my wife, two dogs (all life forms totalling 180kg), Quarter full on water an one third of Diesel, enough supplies for 3 days, a 13kg gas bottle (Full), some tools and spares on board, and a towbar fitted. It was bang on 3500kg! Glad as I am 70 this year, so will not have to retain my original licence privileges. 

I will now remove the towbar, prune the toolkit and remove all books. Will use laptop and my roaming Three wifi instead. The recycling company in Westam, near Eastbourne gave me a free weigh in as I did not need a ticket as it is plated 3500kg and stated on the V5.

I must say that I suspected that this would be close to the limit due to the build quality. Other owners would be wise to check these older motorhomes and run with minimum water.


----------



## jiwawa

ltweed said:


> I will now remove the towbar, prune the toolkit and remove all books.


Hopefully that will make some room for the wine when you go to France!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I once weighted with everything full, not something I'll be doing again.

What percentage leeway are we allowed?


----------



## chasper

I have had my various vans weighed to get an idea of the weights in holiday mode. But surely like an MOT it is only valid at the time it was done?


----------



## cabby

No mention of cheese so not related to barryd.:wink2:
Where about is that weigh bridge if it is free at that weight, does one have to take the V5 or do they look at the Vin plate.


----------



## cabby

ltweed said:


> I have a low mileage Rapido 770F on a Fiat 2.8jtd Maxi. Weighed it today with my wife, two dogs (all life forms totalling 180kg), Quarter full on water an one third of Diesel, enough supplies for 3 days, a 13kg gas bottle (Full), some tools and spares on board, and a towbar fitted. It was bang on 3500kg! Glad as I am 70 this year, so will not have to retain my original licence privileges.
> 
> I will now remove the towbar, prune the toolkit and remove all books. Will use laptop and my roaming Three wifi instead. The recycling company in Westam, near Eastbourne gave me a free weigh in as I did not need a ticket as it is plated 3500kg and stated on the V5.
> 
> I must say that I suspected that this would be close to the limit due to the build quality. Other owners would be wise to check these older motorhomes and run with minimum water.


I would advise that you do keep it if you can without any hassle, you never know what is ahead and it is easier to keep it than try and retrieve it at a later date.


----------



## charlieivan

We use a local builders merchants weighbridge. Costs a couple of packets of biscuits and they do both axles and full weight. Last time we were fully loaded for trip away and both of us onboard. 80kg to spare so ok. Have since removed towbar so gained another 40kg of leeway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

chasper said:


> I have had my various vans weighed to get an idea of the weights in holiday mode. But surely like an MOT it is only valid at the time it was done?


Hate to point out the obvious, but it will be valid right up until you add or subtract any weight, if you do get tugged, you will be weighed anyway, so any weighing you do for yourself is just that and wouldn't influence Mr Plodd and his chums VOSA.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> No mention of cheese so not related to barryd.:wink2:
> Where about is that weigh bridge if it is free at that weight, does one have to take the V5 or do they look at the Vin plate.


Our nearest trading standards weighbridge is open 24/7 Phil, wait for green light then SLOWLY drive over a plate, it shows each axle then weight for it to show gross, not ticket, no need to show anything.


----------



## billybilbo

*public weighbridges*

I weighed my Murvi Morello on my way to York last week. All tanks full in holiday trim but no black lab or bikes. 3480kg so if the dog had been on board we would have been over the limit. I had suspected for some time it was close so have had the limit raised to 3700kg by sv tech. It was a paper exercise I even paid them using a paper cheque.:smile2: I would recommend every one to have there vechiles checked . It cost me £5.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is for commercial vehicles
https://www.gov.uk/roadside-vehicle-checks-for-commercial-drivers/fixed-penalties

I cannot find anything private vehicles, but if the up to 5% over = no fine, then you can go up to 4042.5kg on a 3850limited van.


----------



## cabby

Yes Kev, but you are missing the obvious point aren't you. the weight your licence allows you to drive.3500kg.on normal licence without extras that we took for granted, at 70 one can loose them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Yes Kev, but you are missing the obvious point aren't you. the weight your licence allows you to drive.3500kg.on normal licence without extras that we took for granted, at 70 one can loose them.


Not at all obvious here Phil, I don't have a 3500 limit on my licence, and the van is plated to 3850, and as far as I know you don't automatically lose them at 70 accordings to the threads on here, only if you have an impairment of some kind.


----------



## jiwawa

I think if you don't submit the required medical form you *will* automatically lose those rights.


----------



## nicholsong

jiwawa said:


> I think if you don't submit the required medical form you *will* automatically lose those rights.


Correct.

You have to submit a D2(Application) form plus a D4(Medical) form completed by an EU Doctor.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> I would advise that you do keep it if you can without any hassle, you never know what is ahead and it is easier to keep it than try and retrieve it at a later date.


That was in response to 'ltweed'.

I would add to that. As I understand from quoted answers from DVLA, if one has passed a C1(or higher) Test one can renew later after a lapse.

However, if one has not passed a Test and the C1 entitlement is based on 'grandfather rights' of holding a car licence prior to 1st Jan 1997, then not renewing the C1 at 70, but wishing to do it after a lapse, means one has to take the C1 Test - course and test cost about £1,200.

If on those 'grandfather rights' I also recommend renewal - just in case.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> I think if you don't submit the required medical form you *will* automatically lose those rights.


My point was it is not automatic if you are fit an healthy & you do all you are supposed to do paperwork wise, still don't get what this has to do with my previous weight post though.


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My point was it is not automatic if you are fit an healthy & you do all you are supposed to do paperwork wise, still don't get what this has to do with my previous weight post though.


Kev

All licences expire at 70, so unless one renews one has NO licence, automatically, regardless of health.

For a car licence one submits a self-decleration of health on the application to renew.

For a C1 one submits a D2 and D4 Medical form.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> All licences expire at 70, so unless one renews one has NO licence, automatically, regardless of health.
> 
> For a car licence one submits a self-decleration of health on the application to renew.
> 
> For a C1 one submits a D2 and D4 Medical form.
> 
> Geoff


No argument Geoff, but what does any of this have to do with post #49 .


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No argument Geoff, but what does any of this have to do with post #49 .


Kev

Because even if they did excercise a tolerance of 5% for being overweight, a driver limited to 3500kg could still be prosecuted for driving a vehicle of a category/weight for which he was not licensed.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Because even if they did excercise a tolerance of 5% for being overweight, a driver limited to 3500kg could still be prosecuted for driving a vehicle of a category/weight for which he was not licensed.
> 
> Geoff


Yes, again no argument Geoff, but I was posting about a 3850kg van not 3500kg so the driver "should" be okay licence wise, the 70 thing is not relevant I don't think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And anyway if it was my van I have a 125 litre fresh tank so I'd just drop the contents.


----------



## emmbeedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes, again no argument Geoff, but I was posting about a 3850kg van not 3500kg so the driver "should" be okay licence wise, the 70 thing is not relevant I don't think.


It is very relevant Kev. When you get to 70 the DVLA send you a form to complete. If you simply complete & return it you will get a "basic" car licence, regardless of what you had before. Your "Grandfather rights" will be lost & you would not be able to drive a 3850 kg vehicle. 
In order to retain your "Grandfather rights" you have to obtain & complete a different form & get a doctor to complete a medical form. If these are accepted you can then drive a 3850 kg vehicle for the next 3 years, after which you have to repeat the whole process again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

emmbeedee said:


> It is very relevant Kev. When you get to 70 the DVLA send you a form to complete. If you simply complete & return it you will get a "basic" car licence, regardless of what you had before. Your "Grandfather rights" will be lost & you would not be able to drive a 3850 kg vehicle.
> In order to retain your "Grandfather rights" you have to obtain & complete a different form & get a doctor to complete a medical form. If these are accepted you can then drive a 3850 kg vehicle for the next 3 years, after which you have to repeat the whole process again.


I shall have to concede, as my point is being ignored, I am not 70 yet, the point is nothing to do with being 70, this is weight issue, not age, I simply stated the max you "might" get away with if you drove a 3850kg van, I agree if you lost your entitlement then it would affect you, but you would not be driving a 3850kg van if you were not licenced to do so, and of course the 5% rule (if there is such a thing for private vehicles) would take you into unlicenced territory, possibly.


----------



## emmbeedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not at all obvious here Phil, I don't have a 3500 limit on my licence, and the van is plated to 3850, and as far as I know you don't automatically lose them at 70 accordings to the threads on here, only if you have an impairment of some kind.


Kev, it was this post were you mentioned not automatically losing them. If you just complete the form they send you, that's it, you've lost your rights. :crying:
Alright if you're on the ball, & know about these things, but I wonder how many have lost their rights without realising? Maybe still driving a heavier van?


----------



## SteveRallye1

I went to our local quarry and weights and measures were there so went back in 1/2 hour after watching them load giant weights on by forklift and for a £5 they weighed both axles then the whole, ended up upgrading to 3850 (Rapido A class).However the chap on duty said the error on 60 tons (max weight of bridge) was only 10 kilos so quite confident with the accuracy now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

emmbeedee said:


> Kev, it was this post were you mentioned not automatically losing them. If you just complete the form they send you, that's it, you've lost your rights. :crying:
> Alright if you're on the ball, & know about these things, but I wonder how many have lost their rights without realising? Maybe still driving a heavier van?


Ah I see, so it's all Phils fault then   just kidding, I've a little over two years to go for 70, so when the time comes I'll ask on here (If MHF is still here) as things may have changed by then, old rights seem to be a thing of the past in this country, look what they did womens pensions ffs.


----------



## Al42

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Our nearest trading standards weighbridge is open 24/7 Phil, wait for green light then SLOWLY drive over a plate, it shows each axle then weight for it to show gross, not ticket, no need to show anything.


Is that the trading standards weighbridge at Morley, if so is it open now? I have called twice in the last 12 months and it has been out of action both times.



nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Because even if they did excercise a tolerance of 5% for being overweight, a driver limited to 3500kg could still be prosecuted for driving a vehicle of a category/weight for which he was not licensed.
> 
> Geoff


5% tolerance is valid for private vehicles but only relates to overloading offences as defined by MAM and axle weights and nothing to do with licence requirements which are defined by the plated MAM of the vehicle, not the actual weight of the vehicle.

A category B licence would still be valid for a vehicle with a plated MAM of 3500kg or less with an actual weight of 4000kg but would of course lead to an overloading offence.

I apologise if I have misunderstood your post but it seems to imply that if you are overloaded past the 3500kg limit and the 5% tolerance then your licence would be invalid, it would not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes, just off J27, it was open a week or so ago, it does seem to be a hit and miss for a 24hr facility, I used to use if when I was a courier, but often found it was not turned on, When I went last, it looked to be off again, but I just waited a minute or two and then the green light came on, I don't know if it has sensors to see if there is anything to weigh and then has to boot up or not.


----------

